# Shawl for the Bride



## M30Knitting (Aug 9, 2012)

I made this for my sons fiancé. They will be married this September. It's the Promise Me shawl from the In Love Collection from Boo Knits. This pamphlet is really worth buying. The patterns are very well written. I used Luna yarn from St Charles. It's a very fine mohair with a streak of silver running through it. The beads are silver lined. It's as light as a feather, and the photos don't do it justice. I've never made anything this delicate. Sure hope she likes it!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very beautiful, perfect for the bride. I am sure she will love it.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

WOW !

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Fantastic work!


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

M30Knitting said:


> I made this for my sons fiancé. They will be married this September. It's the Promise Me shawl from the In Love Collection from Boo Knits. This pamphlet is really worth buying. The patterns are very well written. I used Luna yarn from St Charles. It's a very fine mohair with a streak of silver running through it. The beads are silver lined. It's as light as a feather, and the photos don't do it justice. I've never made anything this delicate. Sure hope she likes it!


All I can say is WOW!


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

That is beautiful. I'm sure she will treasure it, just knowing that her MIL-to-be made it for her.


----------



## Nana Needles (Apr 8, 2014)

You created an heirloom made with LOVE....beautiful


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

How incredibly beautiful. It an heirloom for sure.


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

WOW! That is one beautifully done heirloom piece. I sincerely hope your future DIL will understand the amount of time and skill it took for you to gift this to her, and love and appreciate you for this labor of love. Best wishes to you all for a very happy future.


----------



## Phee (Feb 15, 2012)

So pretty and delicate with the cob web look. I am sure she will be beautiful in it. Great start for a mother in law.


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous! She will cherish it.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

So very lovely.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Really beautiful ..A lovely keepsake.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

This is stunning, you have created an heirloom. I wonder how many brides will wear this as the years go by.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Such beauty!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

that is beautiful, very nice work.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

What an absolutely gorgeous creation! 
I hope she will feel all the love that went into its making.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm sure that she will be thrilled.
Your work is glorious.


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

THUD!!!!!!!! Fabulous!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

That is a beautiful shawl! Sure she will like it! Not just for the weddingday, but many days thereafter.
I'd treasure it forever if someone made something gorgeous like this for me! Chapeau!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Gee, if the bride has any taste at all she will love this shawl. It is perfect and will add elegance to anything she is wearing. Very beautiful. You are a very talented woman.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Your wedding shawl is absolutely breathtaking. You did a fantastic piece of work.


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

That's a work of art. It will likely become a family heirloom.


----------



## calicolover (Jun 25, 2011)

breath taking.....


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful! I am sure she will cherish it. What a lucky bride!


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Its a beauty!


----------



## Carolknitsalot (Oct 29, 2012)

That is just gorgeous!


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

What a beautiful memory you've created for a day no one will forget. A very lucky bride.


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

How could she NOT like it, it's absolutely stunning!


----------



## lynncarol33 (Aug 1, 2013)

What a beautiful shawl, the bride to be will love it.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

It's so delicate and beautiful. How could she possibly not like it - she'll love it!


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

What a beautiful shawl!


----------



## speni (Nov 9, 2012)

gorgeous


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm sure she will love this, it's just beautiful . Very feminine. :thumbup:


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

M30Knitting said:


> I made this for my sons fiancé. They will be married this September. It's the Promise Me shawl from the In Love Collection from Boo Knits. This pamphlet is really worth buying. The patterns are very well written. I used Luna yarn from St Charles. It's a very fine mohair with a streak of silver running through it. The beads are silver lined. It's as light as a feather, and the photos don't do it justice. I've never made anything this delicate. Sure hope she likes it!


How can she not lovel it. It was made with love. Hope you make one for you also. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

One thing I like about the shawl is the size, the shawl won't be over-powering the dress. Yet the shawl is very delicate and very elegant.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Just lovely! The bride will be thrilled with it and love marvelous with it draped over her shoulders.


----------



## cally771 (Jul 8, 2014)

Gorgeous. I'm sure she will love it!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

You have truly created the perfect heirloom. It is just so stunning and I am sure she will love it.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Just gorgeous! :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Your shawl is gorgeous, so soft and delicate. She will love it. It is a beautiful pattern, lovely yarn, and your knitting is perfect. It will certainly become an heirloom. 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

Really beautiful! You did an amazing job


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow!!!! Perfect for a bride. What a gorgeous shawl. ;0)


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

Stunningly beautiful!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh!This looks stunning.What a very lucky bride to be recieving such a fabulous piece of work.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

If she doesn't absolutely love this--or do a great job pretending to--nothing you can do will impress her!


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

What an incredibly beautiful gift for your DIL to be! I'm sure she will love it. Your knitting and beading are superb.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Magnificent shawl,absolutely beautiful work.


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

It's just gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## spinner24 (Mar 23, 2014)

Really beautiful!


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

I know she will love it and use it lots and lots.


----------



## Gwalkstan (Feb 28, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## scottie55 (Jul 5, 2014)

Such a beautiful keepsake xx


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Stunning!!!


----------



## jeancjs (Nov 1, 2011)

Absolutely awesome! Lucky future DIL .....beautiful way to start a relationship.


----------



## mummybear (Sep 28, 2012)

That is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

beautiful


----------



## mummybear (Sep 28, 2012)

That is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

How could she not like it. Beautiful work.


----------



## Nonan (Mar 27, 2011)

It is gorgeous. You will make a fantastic mother-in-law, by the love for her that you put into the scarf.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty and I am sure she will love it


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Beautiful!! Lucky bride!!


----------



## Woolsack7 (May 4, 2014)

So beautiful


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

She should love it. It's beautiful!


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

So beautiful!!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

You did a great job and adding the beads was a beautiful thought. Congratulations for adding a young lady to the family.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Exquisite work. Am sure she will love it.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

I'm sure she'll love it. It's stunningly beautiful. Congratulations on your lovely work.


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

It is very beautiful, you did a wonderful job, she will love it.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Lucky bride....it's gorgeous.


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

It is beautiful!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

That is amazing. She will be one happy bride.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

That is gorgeous! I'm sure she will love it!


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

OMG that shawl is soooo nice. It looks like it came from an angel's shoulders in heaven. So nice and delicate. You have made a beautiful shawl. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mamasmurf (Feb 9, 2013)

Absolutely breathtaking - She'll love it and treasure it. Maybe her daughters (if she has any) will wear it to a Prom.


----------



## MaryAnn Gullihur (Jul 7, 2011)

Really gorgeous!! She's a lucky girl.


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

Egads! What a lovely piece of art


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

What do you mean if she likes it????? What is not to like and cherish...wow, that is a truly beautiful shawl. So exquisite!!! Lovely and what more is there to say?


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

This is very beautiful! I hope she will wear it proudly!


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm sure she'll love it. It's very beautiful. Well done.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

That's gorgeous. She is going to love it.


----------



## DrLlama (Jan 30, 2014)

That is absolutely stunning! Its wonderful of you to make that for her, I'm sure she'll LOVE it


----------



## Madonna F (Jul 4, 2014)

Beautiful!!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

beautiful and delicate - perfect for a bride!


----------



## Lizruork (Aug 25, 2013)

Very very lovely....


----------



## Carol77584 (Aug 31, 2011)

Beautiful work. She will love it.


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh my gosh that;s lovely. I'm sure she will love and cherish it.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

MAGNIFICENT!


----------



## Southernhatlady (Jun 7, 2012)

Wow! This is what I hope to do someday.


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Just fabulous ! That shawl is exquisite. I'm sure she will cherish it. &#9829;


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

so very delicate and lacy. she will be gorgeous. nice work.


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Oh my goodness.... that's beautiful!! It looks like something out of a fairyland with the delicate beading. How could the bride not love it?? Terrific job :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Elvi (Jul 9, 2014)

Wow, I usually don't make shawl but this one I would like to give a try.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

OMG, is this ever gorgeous!!!!!

Hazel


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

It is beautiful...what's not to love??!! She will adore it.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Beautiful!!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Gorgeous. Photos don't do items justice but this is so beautiful in the photos it must be stunning to actually see. What a lovely treasure for the bride and she is getting a wonderful caring mom in law.


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

September can be cool. This will be the perfect shawl to just keep the chill off. It is very pretty and you did a wonderful job on it. Lucky girl to have someone to care for her so much to put all that time, effort and love into making it for her.


----------



## dog lady (Apr 30, 2012)

That is stunning-has she seen it yet?


----------



## mamapr80 (Mar 17, 2011)

HOLY HANNAH! That is simply gorgeous! Beautiful work m'dear!


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

how could she not love it? Perfection.


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

Beautiful .


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

Stunning


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Stunning! Lucky bride.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Stunning! Lucky bride.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Very beautiful, perfect for the bride. I am sure she will love it.


Ditto!


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

She'll love it - It's so very feminine. What a lovely way to show how special she is :thumbup:


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Outstanding! I love the delicate, very feminine look. Perfect for the bride on her special day!


----------



## whitelawcs (Sep 12, 2011)

Pretty, and nice yarn for a bride.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow! So delicate and will be the highlight of the day for sure.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Breathtaking!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Beautiful work. I'm sure she will treasure it long past the wedding.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm sure she will love it. You did a amazing job on it. You should be very proud of it.


----------



## csknits (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh my! That is gorgeous!


----------



## Finny (Jun 27, 2011)

Exquisite! Beautifully made and I love the extra touch of the beads. She will love it - she is one very lucky soon to be DIL!


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

Love Boo Knits patterns and your work is beautiful.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

I do hope you will post a picture of her wearing it at the wedding. It is lovely


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Beautiful shawl ! Your work is excellent and the beads are perfect ! She will love it ! Please post pics of the wedding in September !


----------



## easterisa (Mar 25, 2011)

Wish I could be a bride again, I would wear it proudly every chance I got, no doubt. Beautiful work of art.


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

Oh my. The 9pp of woes says it all

Thanks for sharing your lovely work


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous! What a wonderful wedding gift that will be treasured for many years to come!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh, that is simply lovely! What a wonderful thing to do for the new member of your family!


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

Perfect


----------



## dottyinsc (Jan 19, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Absolutely stunning. She's got to love it. Great job. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

You are the best MIL...this wedding shawl is gorgeous! Good luck to the young couple, and congratulations to you. Have a good time at the wedding.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

That is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Oh my goodness - it's stunning!


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh my goodness! Perfection!


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful, stunning.


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

It is beautiful.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Stunning.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

It is stunning. Good job


----------



## Devora (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm definitely sure she will like it! It's absolutely gorgeous! Well done!


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

O' my... I can see her in this now, and I can't imagine that her heart won't skip a beat! It's absolutely beautiful! Excellent Job!


----------



## joaniebeadgood (Mar 19, 2013)

It's wonderful! How could anyone not like it?


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

very nice.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

I love this! So beautiful and delicate! You did a wonderful job on it, she will treasure it forever!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

OMG, it is just gorgeous. How nice of you, I hope she appreciates all your hard work.


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

This will become a most prized heirloom. It is stunning!


----------



## MRSCW (Nov 3, 2012)

So beautiful wish I had your patience. Will be treasured as obviously made with lots of love in every stitch


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

What an incredible way to welcome her to your family! Your shawl is simply beautiful! Have a wonderful wedding day!


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

awesome!


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Just beautiful! I am sure she will be a gorgeous bride. Hope you share pics!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful pattern, beautiful job of knitting and blocking. Beautiful contribution to the relationship between you and your DIL to be. Good job. Aloha... Bev


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

That is a treasure! Beautiful!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

What a lucky girl! It is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Quite beautiful! Any bride would be honored to wear that.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Gorgeous and elegant. I can't imagine anyone not loving it, especially knowing it was made for her by her soon to be MIL.
Ellie


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

That is so beautiful!!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Stunning shawl, beautiful work.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

So beautiful. You did a very nice job. So much fun to see finished projects. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow! That is truly gorgeous.


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

Gorgeous shawl! You do beautiful work! The bride will feel very special wearing this shawl.


----------



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

That is truly amazing! It looks like something from a fairy tale!


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Amazing. You're a gem of a mother in law, off to a perfect start. Congratulations.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

gorgeous, she will love it


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Love the shawl and the yarn. Perfectly executed.


----------



## nanniejan (Jul 1, 2013)

that shawl is stunning! please send pics of the bride using it!


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

That is absolutely beautiful. 
Any bride should be proud to wear that. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow!! As dainty as a beautiful spider's web.


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

M30Knitting said:


> I made this for my sons fiancé. They will be married this September. It's the Promise Me shawl from the In Love Collection from Boo Knits. This pamphlet is really worth buying. The patterns are very well written. I used Luna yarn from St Charles. It's a very fine mohair with a streak of silver running through it. The beads are silver lined. It's as light as a feather, and the photos don't do it justice. I've never made anything this delicate. Sure hope she likes it!


Its georgous! How can she not love it! Lucky gal!


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Beautiful! Your work in amazing.


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm sure she will treasure it as it is just gorgeous!


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

It is perfect!!!!


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

A perfect bridal shawl!


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

nanniejan said:


> that shawl is stunning! please send pics of the bride using it!


Agreed! Wow! One of the most beautiful I've seen! Just perfect! Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

How can she not love it. Don't forget to post a picture with the bride wearing it in her wedding dress :thumbup:


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh, wow! She will have to just love it. You did a beautiful job on it. 
BTW, I like your table and chairs, too.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

Katsch said:


> Very beautiful, perfect for the bride. I am sure she will love it.


Ditto :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

That is just beautiful! I am sure she will love it.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

How could she not love that?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful &#128158;


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

its lovely!!


----------



## colon4me (Oct 2, 2011)

What is there not to like, it is absolutely divine.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

How could she possibly NOT like this? It is gorgeous!


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh how could she not just love it? It's gorgeous


----------



## Ladishaw (Feb 26, 2014)

Oh, it is just perfect! What a lovely way to say, "welcome to the family!" I'm sure she will love it!


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

OMG, that is beautiful!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

It is gorgeous! An heirloom, for sure. I'm always afraid of those lacy yarns---pulling threads! Am I the only one??


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Incredible work - just lovely.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

It is a dream come true. You did a beautiful job and I know she will treasure it.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh my goodness! SO delicate!! And beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## weimfam (Aug 7, 2011)

It is breathtaking !


----------



## SimplyGran (Jul 9, 2011)

What's not to like? It's stunning! Beautiful work, absolutely beautiful!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I may have missed it, but was the pattern ever shared with us?


----------



## sandygrams (Sep 6, 2011)

My son is getting married in January. I would like to make this shawl for his intended but I have never knitted a shaw before only scarves. Do you think I could do this with such limited skill and I would like to know how much time you put into this project - would I have time to do this? Wondering also what kinds of problems you may have encountered ? Thanks - SandyGrans


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

M30Knitting said:


> I made this for my sons fiancé. They will be married this September. It's the Promise Me shawl from the In Love Collection from Boo Knits. This pamphlet is really worth buying. The patterns are very well written. I used Luna yarn from St Charles. It's a very fine mohair with a streak of silver running through it. The beads are silver lined. It's as light as a feather, and the photos don't do it justice. I've never made anything this delicate. Sure hope she likes it!


Thank you for the source of the pattern and the yarn you used.


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

That is beyond beautiful she will love it


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Stunning!!!!


----------



## BonnieMcC (Feb 22, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful! She'll love it!!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Sooooooo beautiful. You did a wonderful job on it, I can see the beads are placed at special places for consistency. It is stunning!


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

very graceful looking. And the table is unusual, the boards run a different direction than the usual. love it too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Beautiful work - great knitting & blocking.
So ethereal. Perfect for a bride.


----------

